# Norton Says Gbatemp Is Suspect? One Threat Found?



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 9, 2016)

https://safeweb.norton.com/report/s...r&version=22.6.0.142&lang=0901&source=toolbar


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 9, 2016)

> Web sites rated "Caution" may have a small number of threats and annoyances


Well there are quite a few annoyances on this site. :^)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 9, 2016)

The report is from a very old file hosted on our old download centre it seems and it's likely a false positive anyway. I'll remove the file from the server anyway just in case but I have no idea how often Symantec updates reports.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 9, 2016)

Look at the actual report. It's a download link for some ancient version of PokeGen. Windows Defender doesn't recognize it as a virus, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

Anyone using Norton is an idiot anyway. Who pays for an anti malware system in 2016?


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 9, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Anyone using Norton is an idiot anyway. Who pays for an anti malware system in 2016?


My grandma.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> My grandma.


I mean as in people who would intend to browse here, not just ordinary people.
Most of us either have nothing or something like Avast, right?


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 9, 2016)

Get Malwarebytes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2016)

Doesn't Norton flag a ton of shit as viruses even when they're not?
I heard it "quarantines" the files for Yandere Simulator, making it unplayable.


Touko White said:


> Anyone using Norton is an idiot anyway. Who pays for an anti malware system in 2016?


Me.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 9, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Anyone using Norton is an idiot anyway. Who pays for an anti malware system in 2016?


It's free with Xfinity. I don't need Anti Virus atm on this PC  since im not an idiot clicking to win free PSP's.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 9, 2016)

okay i agree bout norton, but you sure need more than ms defender... avast anoys me for the manny times i get false information... the free ones, wel let's just say they ain't working good enough if you keep your pc strictly for mail with grandma...but okay... i'm not going further on for the detailes just say i made some money aside of my study about 15 years ago... i the software i used back then is still working...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 9, 2016)

This site has a downloads section? i don't see it? how many post o i need to unlock it?


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This site has a downloads section? i don't see it? how many post o i need to unlock it?


filetrip?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 9, 2016)

Well i didn't know file trip was part of gbatemp.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i didn't know file trip was part of gbatemp.


home, forum,reviews, ask!, blogs, new content, tutorials, chatroom, wiki , filetrip.... but there could olso just be posted links in the forum...


----------



## TamDanny (Jun 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i didn't know file trip was part of gbatemp.


You can press the "Upload a File" button below the text box, and the file is uploaded to FileTrip. It makes it pretty easy to share files.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 9, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> It's free with Xfinity. I don't need Anti Virus atm on this PC  since im not an idiot clicking to win free PSP's.


Free PSP'S?? Sign me up dude
I actually don't use Anti Virus software, since it just slows down my pc and it is just a waste of space


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 9, 2016)

Do i need a account for there as well?
What about shop temp, it sound like is also affilated with gba temp for obvious reasons.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 9, 2016)

nice to know i still can use my old software on so many systems here, really appriciate this info...


----------



## evandixon (Jun 9, 2016)

Filetrip used to be integrated with Gbatemp, as in they were one and the same..  Then it was the common sister site.  Now it's hard to tell they're related.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 9, 2016)

https://safeweb.norton.com/report/s...r&version=22.6.0.142&lang=0901&source=toolbar


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 9, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This site has a downloads section? i don't see it? how many post o i need to unlock it?


Probably just a download attached to a post


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 9, 2016)

Might be unrelated but some time ago I had to turn on my adblock on this site since some flash ad was causing issues to my system. My PC was lagging real hard when the GBAtemp homepage was open. I think I had a chrome warning about the site too, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Doesn't Norton flag a ton of shit as viruses even when they're not?


Norton flags SonMapEd from what I remember and it's not a virus.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 9, 2016)

Sheimi said:


> Norton flags SonMapEd from what I remember and it's not a virus.


norton replies to a lot i remember and most is false... norton is worse than ms defender to me...


----------



## k3rizz3k (Jun 9, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I mean as in people who would intend to browse here, not just ordinary people.
> Most of us either have nothing or something like Avast, right?


No.  I have Kaspersky.. But I also get it really cheap. ($17 on sale a month ago) For browsing here, nothing is fine, but if you go anywhere else, even places like facebook, I have seen malware sneak in through bad ads that slipped through the pruning process.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 9, 2016)

Kaspersky from what I am heard is good though...


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Jun 9, 2016)

Bitdefender.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 10, 2016)

all paid versions except norton are allright for as far as i know them. clam used to be good but no updates for a long time, all other free ones gave me spam like software that altered results whenshopping online, gave me crap info about why i should also buy this or that since it would increase performance... but hey, if you've found the exception (don't bother to tell me i'm done with the free shit software)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 10, 2016)

Touko White said:


> I mean as in people who would intend to browse here, not just ordinary people.
> Most of us either have nothing or something like Avast, right?


Malwarebytes + Windows Defender here. No reason to use anything else.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 10, 2016)

malwarebytes is malware tobigin with... thank but no!!!!! not ever will i install that again.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 10, 2016)

Jack Daniels said:


> malwarebytes is malware tobigin with... thank but no!!!!! not ever will i install that again.


No, no its not.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 10, 2016)

check your google results before install and after...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 10, 2016)

Jack Daniels said:


> check your google results before install and after...


Has nothing to do with malwarebytes. Good try, though.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 10, 2016)

No it's not that is google's personalised shit I think also you must have downloaded from one of those shit websites.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 10, 2016)

it restores the results when fully removed (not just use the uninstaller but all files it installed to begin with... it's malwarebytes that does it.
i clean my computer good, and keep track of all instructions daily... i know when it's caused by just one program...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 10, 2016)

Jack Daniels said:


> it restores the results when fully removed (not just use the uninstaller but all files it installed to begin with... it's malwarebytes that does it.


Then youre not downloading from the official source. Probably got it from CNET. I've been using it for years, so I KNOW you're wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jun 10, 2016)

Jack Daniels said:


> check your google results before install and after...


No, you shouldn't install that amazing free toolbar :^)


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 10, 2016)

Installed MBAM to more computers than I care to count. So, yes, I can say for damn sure you are wrong.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 10, 2016)

the site is indeed changed i see, used to be on a opensource site... guess it's been a while ago that i used it...


----------



## Touko White (Jun 10, 2016)

Jack Daniels said:


> the site is indeed changed i see, used to be on a opensource site... guess it's been a while ago that i used it...


Probably ShitForge or something, then. -_-


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 9, 2016)

https://safeweb.norton.com/report/s...r&version=22.6.0.142&lang=0901&source=toolbar


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 10, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Probably ShitForge or something, then. -_-


we've got a winner!


----------



## retrofan_k (Jun 10, 2016)

Norton is a virus itself. Avoid that bloat ware trash of a program full stop


----------



## runetoonxx2 (Jun 19, 2016)

Best Antivirus = Chrome adblock extension


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 23, 2016)

I only use Windows Defender + Malwarebytes Premium. I was lucky enough to get a lifetime key for 0.70€ on G2A lel


----------

